# Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische



## rennersu (30. August 2014)

"An manchen Wasserkraftanlagen in NRW verenden bis zu 50 Prozent der Fische" Das sagt Dr. Olaf Niepagenkemper von Landesfischereiverband NRW. Und der Biologe legt noch einen drauf: „Es gibt in ganz NRW keine Fischtreppe, die die Fische stromauf und stromab so führt, dass man von einer befriedigenden Lösung sprechen könnte.“ 

http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/1704031-Rueckbau-gefordert-Fische-verenden-in-Wasserkraftanlagen


----------



## GoFlyFishing (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Hallo, 

hier Bilder zerhäckselter Aalhaufen aus Wasserkraftanlagen 
:r|bigeyes: 

http://www.fliessgewaesserschutz.de/folgen.html

Zitat auch aus dem Text: *"Die Tötungsraten [pro Kleinkraftwerk]  liegen bei 25-90 % und sind stark von der Turbinenart abhängig. Eine  besondere Gefahr stellen Kraftwerkskaskaden dar: Bereits nach sieben  Kleinwasserkraftanlagen mit einer Tötungsrate von 50% sind von 1000  Aalen, die an der ersten ankommen, an der letzten nur noch 15 am Leben!"  *

Dazu kommen dann auch noch regelmäßige große Fischsterben verursacht durch Stauraumspülungen von Kraftwerken wie hier an der Mur in Österreich, inklusive Verschlammung der Laichbetten; schockierende Videos, aber gesetzlich alles legal!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOtig4NiRvc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jysV43-2bwk


----------



## feederbrassen (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Funktioniert doch wahrscheinlich nur weil es im verborgenen
abläuft und die Öffentlichkeit *NICHTS* davon mitbekommt.
Würde man das mit Nachdruck an die Öffentlichkeit bringen
wäre sicherlich schnell Schluss damit.
Oder es müsste dann so gebaut werden das es nur minimal
verluste gibt.


----------



## jkc (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Hm, naja, wenn dem so wäre sollte die industrielle Tierhaltung /-verarbeitung wohl längst der Vergangenheit angehören...

Grüße JK


----------



## feederbrassen (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Nicht ganz.Ohne Massentierhaltung kann man wohl nicht alle satt bekommen.
Sind doch jetzt 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe oder


----------



## Sneep (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Hallo,

mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kommen wir hier vermutlich nicht weiter.
§1 Tierschutzgesetz sagt ja, ich darf kein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund quälen.
Im Umkehrschluss gilt dann aber auch, dass ich Wirbeltiere quälen darf, wenn ich einen vernünftigen Grund habe.

Wenn auf einem Heringskutter 2 Zentner Heringe an Deck kommen, kann niemand erwarten, dass der Fischer jeden einzelnen betäubt und absticht. Er hat deshalb einen vernünftigen Grund wenn er die Tiere an Deck verrecken lässt. 
Da ja WKAs in Betrieb sind, wird von deutschen Gerichten die Produktion von Energie wohl ebenfals als vernünftiger Grund angesehen.

Stoppen kann man diese Fischhäxler eher über die Europäische Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Diese fordert von allen Mitgliedsstaaten die schrittweise Verbesserung der Fließgewässer in einen guten ökologischen Zustand.

Damit verbunden ist ein Verschlechterungsverbot gegenüber dem jetzigen Zustand.

Was die Bevölkerung betrifft, die will sicher keine toten Fische, aber schon grüne Energie. So nach dem Motto,"bevor das Wasser sinnlos nach unten fließt".

Die Wasserkraftlobby ist äusserst aktiv, sitzt der Politik auf dem Schoß und schwärmt von ihrer grünen Energie. Gleichzeitig verkaufen sie der Bevölkerung das Bild einer WKA die vergleichbar ist mit einer alten Wassermühle.

Gänzlich unverständlich wird das Ganze bei den Kleinkraftwerken  < 1 MW. Dazu braucht man sich nur ein paar Zahlen anschauen.

Anteil Strom aus Wasserkraft in Deutschland ca. 3%.
bei insgesamt 7.700 Wasserkraftanlagen.

Davon 350 grosse Anlagen und 7.350 kleine Anlagen unter 1 MW.
Dabei produzieren 350 grosse Anlagen 95% des Wasserkraftstroms während die Kleinanlagen nur 5% des deutschen Wasserkraftstroms erzeugen.

Mit anderen Worten, wenn ich alle gut 7.000 kleinen Anlagen abreißen, würde ich das gar nicht merken.
Die produzieren nur 5% vom Wasserkraftstrom und dieser macht nur 3% des Gesamtstroms in Deutschland aus.
Ob das die nächste Runde in der Schädigung der Gewässer nach Verbauung und Verschmutzung wert ist?

Sollte jemand durch eine WKA an seinem Fluss bedroht sein, dem kann ich nur raten sich so früh als möglich an seinen Verband zu wenden. Als Einzelkämpfer hat man da keine Chance.

sneep


----------



## fordfan1 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Ist ja jetzt nichts wirklich neues,oder ?


----------



## BERND2000 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Funktioniert doch wahrscheinlich nur weil es im verborgenen
> abläuft und die Öffentlichkeit *NICHTS* davon mitbekommt.
> Würde man das mit Nachdruck an die Öffentlichkeit bringen
> wäre sicherlich schnell Schluss damit.
> ...



Warum sollte es die Allgemeinheit denn auch interessieren ?
Wenn es schon über 90 % der Angler nicht interessiert.

Man kann nur staunen, wenn man erlebt das 20 - 30 erfahrende Angler rätseln, weil sie unterhalb einer Staustufe einen Monsteraal gefunden hatten dessen Kopf zermatscht war.
Wels, Kormoran und Boote waren im Gespräch, nur nicht Wasserkraftnutzung.#d

Nicht selten gibt es von Seite der Angler gar noch Rückendeckung und Verständnis für diese rücksichtslosen Zustände der deutschen Wasserkraftnutzung.

GofeyFisching hat ja die Kaskaden ins Spiel gebracht.:q
Nett, wenn dann unterhalb vieler Kraftwerke, auch gleich wieder ein Aal-Hamen die Wirkung noch verstärkt.
So ist es halt heute an der Weser. 

Seltsamer Weise der Fluss der viel bessere Abwanderungswerte beim Aal aufweisen soll wie Elbe oder Rhein.
Wenigstens so amtlich aufgeführt.
Das beweist doch schon, das Fischerei oder Stauwerke mit Wasserkraftnutzung kein Problem darstellen,.....wenn es denn stimmt.
.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



Sneep schrieb:


> Damit verbunden ist ein Verschlechterungsverbot gegenüber dem jetzigen Zustand.
> 
> sneep



 Da ist Deutschland fein raus, schon heute sind fast alle größeren Flüsse halt so verbaut das die Wanderfische fehlen.
 Die sind ja nicht ohne Grund verschollen.
 Da kann man kaum noch etwas verschlechtern, wenn man rechtzeitig möglichst viel zerstörte.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es die Allgemeinheit denn auch interessieren ?
> Wenn es schon über 90 % der Angler nicht interessiert.
> .


*Erschreckend.:c
OT
*Deckt sich leider zu 100% mit meinen selbstgemachten
Erfahrungen die ich früher über Jahre hinweg in einem Verein 
als Gewässerwart machen musste.
Änderung unerwünscht,das es zum wohle *aller* gewesen wäre war ohne Belang.
Hat sich was ,von wegen angler sind auch Naturschützer:r


----------



## Knispel (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hat sich was ,von wegen angler sind auch Naturschützer:r



Da gebe ich dir 100 % Recht. Ich sage schon lange : Im besten Falle gerade noch Naturnutzer ....


----------



## feederbrassen (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



Knispel schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir 100 % Recht. Ich sage schon lange : Im besten Falle gerade noch Naturnutzer ....



Und das  ohne rücksicht auf Verluste.
Haupsache ICH.
Es ist zum Kotzen.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Warum?

Angler müssen keine Naturschützer sein - Bewirtschafter sollten sich da mehr Gedanken machen.

Auch als Autofahrer macht man sich seltenst Gedanken, ob die Straße, die man nutzt, allen Anforderungen an den Naturschutz entspricht oder vielleicht wichtige Biotope zerschneidet.

Das vernünftig zu planen, ist Sache der Straßenbauer (Bund, Land, Kreis, Gemeinde) und nicht der Autofahrer...

Und zudem ist das mit der Wasserkraft regional sehr unterschiedlich verteilt - im Flachland haben die Angler wie Bewirtschafter ganz andere Probleme, weils da weniger  oder gar keine Wasserkraft gibt.

Natürlich geht ein Teil der Fische in den Häcksler, was nun wirklich keiner braucht, natürlich ist die Durchgängigkeit eingeschränkt für Wanderfische..

Im Norden im Flachland aber mehr durch Schleusen etc. als durch Wasserkraft.

Und wie sehr sich dann man manche im Donau/Rheingebiet vielleicht freuen werden, wenn Schwarzmeergrundeln (alle Arten) sich noch viel leichter und schneller ausbreiten können....???

Die Schadstofffrachten der Fließgewässer (von normaler Chemie bis hin zu abgelaufenen, in Tolletten verklappten Medikamten), die sich je nach Fließgeschwindigkeit natürlich auch anders absetzen bzw. verbreiten, sind da wahrscheinlich von vielen noch nicht mal mit ins Kalkül gezogen worden..

Unser heutigen Angelmöglichkeiten und Fischbestände resultieren aus Jahrhunderten Verbauung von Fließgewässern - wer da wagt, durch Einzelmaßnahmen wie Abbau der Wasserkraft eine Verbesserung zu prognostizieren und daran all sein Tun ausrichtet, der kann und darf das natürlich - ich wage da aber nicht, die Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer als Allheilmittel (für was eigentlich???) zu sehen....

Aktionismus, um nicht die grundlegenden Probleme angehen zu müssen, das triffts wohl eher...

Wenn alles immer so einfach wäre, wie manche denken (Wasserkraft weg, alles prima für Fische und Gewässer..), hätten wir viele Probleme nicht..

In meinen Augen sollte man die Frage anders stellen..

Nicht wie stellen wir "alte" Zustände wieder her (und vor allem, welche alten Zustände? Wasserkraft (Mühlen) sind die älteste Energieform der Menschen)..

Sondern wie können wir jahrundertelang gewachsene Zustände optimieren für die Anforderungen  der heutigen Zeit wirtschaftlich, gesellschaftlich, kulturell - da spielt Naturschutz nur eine Rolle unter vielen anderen Aspekten, auch wenn das mancher Schützer und Gutmensch nicht so sehen mag..

Es wird am Ende NIE gegen die Menschen, deren Bedürfnisse und Wünsche gehen...


----------



## Knispel (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Wasserkraft weg ? Und was sind die Alternativen ? Windkraft = zertrümmerte Fledermäuse, Schwarzstörche, Graukraniche und Raubvögel ? Das wird allerdings von der "großen Masse" wargenommen !


----------



## feederbrassen (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn alles immer so einfach wäre, wie manche denken (Wasserkraft weg, alles prima für Fische und Gewässer..), hätten wir viele Probleme nicht..



Davon redet doch keiner.
Sollte nicht alles in einem vernünftigem Verhältnis zu einander stehen ?
Sobald es ums Geld geht setzt der Verstand aus.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und das ohne rücksicht auf Verluste.
> Haupsache ICH.
> Es ist zum Kotzen.#q


 
 Nicht zum Kotzen, lediglich menschlich.
 Wir verhalten uns lediglich so, wie ein beliebig anderes Tier es auch tun würde....
 Dumm nur, das wir in Teilen intelligent genug sind, um die möglichen Auswirkungen zu erkennen.
 Nur, macht es das nicht besser, sehend gegen die Wand zu fahren......der Blinde ist da glücklicher.

 Freiwillige Zurückhaltung wurde ja nicht unbedingt durch die menschliche Evolution gefördert....
 Rücksichtslos Geld zu machen, um Macht und Wohlstand zu erlangen sicher schon.
 Da werden selbst Greise dann wieder sexy anziehend.

 @Thomas.
 Das ist keine Sache der Bewirtschafter, das ist ein gesellschaftspolitisches Problem.
 Die Bewirtschafter können auf Probleme lediglich hinweisen. Die Probleme durch Querverbauung, Gewässerausbau und Wasserkraftnutzung sind aber bekannt und auch wissenschaftlich abgesichert.
 Einzelpersonen erreichen da gar nicht, nur die breite Masse kann etwas ändern, ...wenn sie es denn für notwendig hält.
 Stellt sich die Frage ob die Bevölkerung die Probleme überhaupt wahrnimmt, oder eben alles so schon gewünscht ist.
 Das ist Sache der Behörden, die so etwas dann eben umsetzt was politisch verlangt wird.
 Ist halt nicht weit her, mit dem Naturschutzgedanken und dem Wunsch Wanderfischarten in Deutschland zu erhalten.

 Der deutsche Angler geht eben lieber Besatzforellen angeln und ganz wichtig ist Ihm wie so eine Forelle getötet wird.
 Ich denke, der Normalangler hier, hätte kein Verständnis für Tageskarten von bis zu  einigen hundert € um auf Lachs oder Stör zu fischen.
 (Schon gar nicht mit Schonhaken oder zum reinen C&R)


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



> Der deutsche Angler geht eben lieber Besatzforellen angeln und ganz wichtig ist Ihm wie so eine Forelle getötet wird.
> Ich denke, der Normalangler hier, hätte kein Verständnis für Tageskarten von bis zu einigen hundert € um auf Lachs oder Stör zu fischen


Warum pauschalisiert Du da so??

Angler sind so unterschiedlich und individuell wie kaum eine andere Gruppe..

Schon alleine das ausgrenzen verschiedener Anglergruppen durch "Gut- und Besserangler" und naturschützende Verbandler hinterlässt mehr verbrannte Erde, als alle birkenstocktragenden, doppelnamigen Lehrersgattinen aus der Stadt und die ihnen nachlaufenden Gutmenschen, die den Naturschutz vor sich hertragen, je wieder gutmachen könnten..

Warum sollte ein Angler Bewirtschafter und Verbänden bei der Verteufelung der Wasserkraft helfen, wenn das Ende vom Lied ist, dass die von Anglern mit renaturierten Gewässer dann Naturschutzgebiet werden und Angler ausgesperrt werden?

Natürlich ist einem auch als Angler da das Hemd näher als die Jacke..

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wird am Ende NIE gegen die Menschen, deren Bedürfnisse und Wünsche gehen...



Anders gesagt:
Für mich persönlich sind diese gegen die Menschen und Bürger verbotsorientierten Schützer schlimmer als jede Kormorankolonie und jedes Wasserkraftwerk...


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



> Ich denke, der Normalangler hier, hätte kein Verständnis für Tageskarten  von bis zu  einigen hundert € um auf Lachs oder Stör zu fischen.


IMO völlig zu Recht: Das kann sich auch kein Normalangler leisten. Mir reichen schon meine Tages- und Jahreskartenpreise für richtig bittere Miestümpel mit Satzkarpfen.

Was hat die Normalanglerschaft dann davon, wenn sie ner Handvoll Privilegierter beim Superedelfischangeln zuschauen darf und selber zu 99,8 % in die Röhre guckt?

Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen Wanderfische - solange ich sie dann selber zu normalen Preisen beangeln und auch essen darf. Ich bin Angler und kein Lachs-aus-der-Ferne-Bewunderer.

Jegliche (weitere) Elitisierung des Angelns lehne ich komplett ab - das ist über die Kohle-Schiene regional z. T. schon elitär bzw. ausgrenzend genug. Da stellt man sich dann bereits heute die Frage "Anglerverein oder gleich doch lieber Golfclub"?



> Warum sollte ein Angler Bewirtschafter und Verbänden bei der  Verteufelung der Wasserkraft helfen, wenn das Ende vom Lied ist, dass  die von Anglern mit renaturierten Gewässer dann Naturschutzgebiet werden  und Angler ausgesperrt werden?


Eben. Hab ich als Angler überhaupt nix von. Ich will angeln und nicht mir auf irgendwelche Gesellschaftsethik einen runterholen.

Gegen Naturschutz hab ich ebenfalls überhaupt nix - aber ich will dann bitte nicht von der geschützten Natur ausgesperrt werden.

Mitarbeit an Renaturierung gerne - aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass gleichzeitig knallhart darauf bestanden wird (und auch VORAB vertraglich festgehalten), dass dort dann weiterhin geangelt werden darf.

Und zwar ganz normal - und nicht nur 4x im Jahr "fly only" mit Schonhaken zu Adelskreise-Mondpreisen.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nicht zum Kotzen, lediglich menschlich.
> Wir verhalten uns lediglich so, wie ein beliebig anderes Tier es auch tun würde....
> Dumm nur, das wir in Teilen intelligent genug sind, um die möglichen Auswirkungen zu erkennen.
> Nur, macht es das nicht besser, sehend gegen die Wand zu fahren......der Blinde ist da glücklicher.
> ...


|good:#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gegen Naturschutz hab ich ebenfalls überhaupt nix - aber ich will dann bitte nicht von der geschützten Natur ausgesperrt werden.
> 
> Mitarbeit an Renaturierung gerne - aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass gleichzeitig knallhart darauf bestanden wird (und auch VORAB vertraglich festgehalten), dass dort dann weiterhin geangelt werden darf.
> 
> Und zwar ganz normal - und nicht nur 4x im Jahr "fly only" mit Schonhaken zu Adelskreise-Mondpreisen.




genau so sehe ich das auch.
Nur um das vorab vertraglich zu regeln, fehlen die richtigen Leute und Verbände


----------



## GoFlyFishing (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mitarbeit an Renaturierung gerne - aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass gleichzeitig knallhart darauf bestanden wird (und auch VORAB vertraglich festgehalten), dass dort dann weiterhin geangelt werden darf.
> 
> Und zwar ganz normal - und nicht nur 4x im Jahr "fly only" mit Schonhaken zu Adelskreise-Mondpreisen.



Hallo, 

man kann auch am Sbirolino oder der Wasserkugel mit der Fliege fischen. Auch Tenkara ist eine Möglichkeit. 

Es ist ein weit verbreitetes Missverständnis zu glauben, Fly-Only Gewässer dienten der Aussperrung anderer Angler - sie dienen zuallererst dem Schutz von Salmonidenbeständen. Dort wo alle Angelarten auf Salmoniden erlaubt sind, wo mit Wurm oder widerhakenbestückten Drilligen auf Salmoniden geangelt wird, lässt es sich nicht vermeiden dass vor allem Untermaßige verangelt werden. Nicht schön, und macht den Bestand kaputt. Mit der (meistens auch noch: widerhakenlosen) Fliege passiert so was eben nicht. In diesem Sinne plädiere ich sehr für Fly-Only-Strecken, meinetwegen aber sehr gerne offen für Fliegen an der Wasserkugel.

Und was die Preise betrifft: Mondpreise will auch nicht, und zahle ich auch nicht, aber wenn es sich um selbst reproduzierende Bestände und nicht eine Besatzstrecke handelt, dazu auch noch selten schöne Flusslandschaft, oder mit großem Aufwand gehegt, dann ist natürlich auch ein höherer Preis angemessen; sonst kann ich auch ins "Forellenpuff" gehen, und zahle fürs Kilo, und nicht fürs anspruchsvolle Fischen... 

Wollte nur dazu meine Meinung loswerden, aber will jetzt nicht zu sehr vom Thema ablenken...

Grüße! 

Simon


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Angler Bewirtschafter und Verbänden bei der Verteufelung der Wasserkraft helfen, ....................................................wenn das Ende vom Lied ist, dass die von Anglern mit renaturierten Gewässer dann Naturschutzgebiet werden und Angler ausgesperrt werden?


 
 Weil das was sie wünschen eben auch direkten Einfluss hat, auf das, was Bewirtschafter und Verbände umsetzen.
 Nebenbei hat es auch politischen Einfluss.

 Im zweiten Teil pauschalisierst Du nun.
 Kaum zu machen, wenn Millionen Bürger sich für die Nutzung einsetzen oder gar selbst vorbildlich tätig handeln.
 Verbote entstehen wenn sie nötig wurden oder  wenn kein Vertrauen mehr besteht, übertrieben vorsorglich.
 Vor allem aber, wenn man nicht einmal wahrgenommen wird.

 Nur sehe ich es halt als eine der Grundaufgaben des deutschen Naturschutzrechtes, wenigstens die deutschen Ströme frei durch wanderbar zu gestalten.
 Das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht Ländersache, das ist Aufgabe des Bundes. 
 Als Sicherstellung der Lebensgrundlage.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



> Mondpreise will auch nicht, und zahle ich auch nicht, aber wenn es sich  um selbst reproduzierende Bestände und nicht eine Besatzstrecke handelt,  dazu auch noch selten schöne Flusslandschaft, oder mit großem Aufwand  gehegt, dann ist natürlich auch ein höherer Preis angemessen;


Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht - wenn sowas in diesem Zustand bereits vorhanden ist, gerne. Das ist absolut erhaltenswert.

Nur: Wo gibts sowas heute überhaupt noch? In meinem Umkreis jedenfalls innerhalb von ein paar Hundert Km nicht. Da ist überhaupt nix (mehr) naturbelassen (zumindest allergrößtenteils). Und ohne Besatz tut sich da ebenfalls überhaupt gar nix.

Und sollte da was rückgebaut werden, will ich da weiterhin ganz normal angeln können, ohne mich totzuzahlen. Sonst hab ich als Angler nämlich nix davon.



> Verbote entstehen wenn sie nötig wurden oder  wenn kein Vertrauen mehr besteht, übertrieben vorsorglich.


Nein. Verbote entstehen, wenn eine Lobby stärker als die andere ist und Verbote durchdrückt, um der anderen Lobby einen reinzudrücken.

Da geht es sehr oft ums Verbieten um des Verbietens willen, weil irgendeine völlig gehirnvernagelte und/oder pseudoromantische Ideologie in Verbindung mit Macht- oder Recht-Haben-Wollen dahintersteckt. Aber ganz bestimmt nicht um rational nachvollziehbare Argumente.

Man kann nur mit Leuten sinnvoll kooperieren und diskutieren, die dies überhaupt WOLLEN. Und wenn sie nicht wollen, muss man ihnen eben kräftig Feuer unterm A***** machen bzw. ihnen erzieherisch in denselben treten. Damit die ganz klar merken, wo die Grenze ist.

Mit Passivität oder gar Tuten ins selbe Horn wird das aber in 2000000 Jahren nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



> Als Sicherstellung der Lebensgrundlage.



Wieso stellt das Lebensgrundlage sicher?

Wessen?

Welche?

Gibt doch auch jetzt überall Fische, die sich den Gegebenheiten angepasst haben oder durch Besatz gefördert wurden.

Du meinst, die von den gegenüber Menschen und Bürgern verbotsorientierten Schützern gewünschte, rückwärts gewandte "Lebensgrundlage"?

Von den gleichen Verbotsschützern, die den Müll aus China, der hier als Bio verkauft wird, mit Begeisterung zur Ernährung ihrer wenigen verbliebenen, weil meist vegan ernährten, Hirnzellen nutzen??

Und die heimische Produkte als "Agrarindustrie" verteufeln (oft auch zu Recht, zugestanden!)??

*Bevor nicht Verbandler (Angelfischer wie Naturschützer) klar machen, dass sie Angler und deren Nutzung der Gewässer zur Erholung und zur Speiseplanbereicherung akzeptieren - und Einschränkungen nur kommen, wenn sie anderer Stelle  ausgeglichen werden - solange können diese Verbandsschützer (aus Angelfischerei und Naturschutz)  mich alle da gerne, wo keine Sonne hinscheint..*

Und bevor das nicht eindeutig klar gestellt ist, seitens all dieser Verbände, von mir auch null Unterstützung für deren scheinheiligen Wasserkraftk(r)ampf...

Oder anders gesagt:
Wer Angler gewinnen will (hier: Forum für Angler), muss zuerst was für Angler tun und denen was bieten (und ich spreche hier nicht von Verboten und Einschränkungen, davon gibts schon mehr als genug sinnlose...)


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Und was die Preise betrifft: Mondpreise will auch nicht, und zahle ich auch nicht, aber wenn es sich um selbst reproduzierende Bestände und nicht eine Besatzstrecke handelt, dazu auch noch selten schöne Flusslandschaft, oder mit großem Aufwand gehegt, dann ist natürlich auch ein höherer Preis angemessen; sonst kann ich auch ins "Forellenpuff" gehen, und zahle fürs Kilo, und nicht fürs anspruchsvolle Fischen...
> ...



was redest Du da ??
Fast alle mir bekannten Gewässer der Salmonidenregion in Deutschland sind zu horrenden Preisen privat verpachtet.|krach:


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Wir haben keine Lobby, die uns entsprechend vertritt.


----------



## Sneep (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Hallo,

da haben ja wieder eine philosophische Debatte über den Sinn des Lebens.

Dabei ist der Grund, weswegen sich Angler gegen Verschlechterungen der Gewässer zur Wehr setzen ganz einfach. Wem ausser uns kommt das denn zu Nutze? Dem Verpächter ist das egal, der verdoppelt den Pachtpreis auch dann noch, wenn der letzte Fisch vom Kormoran geholt wurde.
Die Sportfreunde, die das Ganze nichts angeht, ernten im Erfolgsfall aber auch gerne mit. 

Man muss im übrigen kein Angler sein, um zu der Erkenntnis zu kommen, dass die Schäden durch Kleinkraftwerke in keinem Verhältnis zum produzierten Strom stehen.
Ich wiederhole die Zahlen gerne noch mal, obwohl sie nicht neu sind.
Mehr als 7.000 Kleinanlagen produzieren 5 % des Wasserkraftstroms und dieser ist mit 3 % an der deutschen Stromproduktion beteiligt.
Da kann sich jeder ausmalen, was es bedeuted, wenn der Anteil der Wasserkraft auch nur um 1% gesteigert werden soll. Das geht nur noch mit kleinen Anlagen.
Für Grossanlagen gibt es fast keine Standorte mehr.


@ Thomas

Du würdest es auch schaffen, eine Diskussion über Busfahrten in die Eifel in ein ewig gleiches Statement gegen die Verbände zu machen. Es nervt mit der Zeit.

Jeder hat schließlich die Verbände die er verdient. Wenn ich mir hier manchen Beitrag zu Gemüte führe, kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass wir in diesem Sinne, genau die richtigen Verbände haben.
Sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



> Wem ausser uns kommt das denn zu Nutze?


Anglern jedenfalls nicht, die werden im Erfolgsfalle der Renaturierung dann ja zu gerne von den Naturschützern ausgesperrt oder erlegen sich durch ihre Bewirtschafter selber unsinnige Beschränkungen auf - weil dann ists ja schützenswert.

Und da müssen dann Angler weg..

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Bevor nicht Verbandler (Angelfischer wie Naturschützer) klar machen, dass sie Angler und deren Nutzung der Gewässer zur Erholung und zur Speiseplanbereicherung akzeptieren - und Einschränkungen nur kommen, wenn sie anderer Stelle  ausgeglichen werden - solange können diese Verbandsschützer (aus Angelfischerei und Naturschutz)  mich alle da gerne, wo keine Sonne hinscheint..*
> 
> Und bevor das nicht eindeutig klar gestellt ist, seitens all dieser Verbände, von mir auch null Unterstützung für deren scheinheiligen Wasserkraftk(r)ampf...
> 
> ...




PS:
Zum Titel des Threads..

Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische

Also sind Wasserkraftanlagen schlecht und müssen weg...

Angler töten auch Fische...

Also sind Angler...............????

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken, was passieren könnte, wenn man weiter meint, sich mit den Schützern ins Bett legen zu müssen...........

Schützer nutzen eben alles, um die ungeliebten Naturnutzer wie Angler und Jäger, Bauern oder Wasserkraftler loszuwerden (mit der Abschaffung der Wasserkraft hätte ich da noch die wenigsten Probleme - aber wehret den Anfängen..).....

Da legen die von NABU und BUND und DAFV-(Landes)Verbänden sich sogar mit PETA ins Bett, um das zu erreichen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288051

Wer das nicht begreift und weiter mit Schützern kuscheln will - soll er doch.

Nur nachher nicht jammern....

*Und wer Angler ist, sollte sich auch darüber mal Gedanken machen:*
An den meisten Wasserkraftanlagen darf man angeln (bis auf die Schutzabstände)..

Sind die erst mal weg und alles ist "wertvolle, zu schützende Natur", darf der Angler dann oft genug die ganze renaturierte Strecke nicht mehr beangeln..

Dann ziehen ja auf einmal auch wieder schützenswerte Wanderfische durch die Gegend, die man als Angler versehentlich fangen könnte....


So gesehen, müssten eigentlich Angler beten, dass Wasserkraft erhalten bleibt...


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso stellt das Lebensgrundlage sicher?
> 
> Wessen?
> 
> ...


 
 Na ja Thomas, 
 Lebensgrundlage kann auch die Freizeitgestaltung Angeln sein oder der Fisch als Lebensmittel.
 Ich denke nicht, das den meisten Anglern klar ist, auf was sie alles verzichten müssen, weil eben die Wanderfische in der wohl ehemals Wanderfisch reichsten Region Europas verschwanden.
 Das man Natur auch Ihrer selbst erhalten sollte, mag ich hier ja fast nicht behaupten.

 Das da immer noch einige Fische vorkommen, mag ja stimmen.
 Nur sollten wir die Ströme, schon als die biologische Trümmerwüste "Wasserstraße" betrachten. 
 Wir kennen halt alle den früheren Zustand kaum noch.
 Aber das wissen ja die Fachkräfte, die es zwar wissen, aber eben kaum verbessernd umsetzen können, ohne Hilfe des öffentlichen Interesses.

 Schuldigung Thomas, 
 da hast Du nun genau so geantwortet wie eben auch viele Angler ticken,..warum soll *ich* etwas machen.

 Die Antwort ist leicht, weil man nur etwas verändert wenn begonnen wird, etwas zu verändern.
 Wenn man das nicht tut, ist klar warum man für nicht  eigenverantwortlich handelnd gehalten wird.
 Dann handeln mit Glück oder Pech eben Andere.
 (Da bemerke ich ein gewisses Nord Süd-Gefälle was die Freiheiten der Angler betrifft.:q)

 Eins ist sicher, wichtigste Grundlage zum Angeln ist das es zunächst Fische gibt.
 Die Angler sind vielfältig, also sollte es auch möglichst vielfältige Möglichkeiten (Arten) geben.

 Verbandsreiberein, Verbote oder was gutes oder falsches Angeln sei, sehe ich da eher als Nebensache.:q


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Titel des Threads..
> 
> Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische
> 
> ...



 Ja traurige Sache.
 Aber in Verbindung mit den Querbauten, verhindern sie halt ganz Arten.

 Ich bin zwar grundsätzlich für Wasserkraft, aber nicht zu jedem Preis.
 Die Stromerzeuger sollten schon gezwungen sein sich Gedanken für Verbesserungen zu machen.
 Da gibt es einige Ansätze, nur ohne Zwang bleibt alles beim Alten.
 Was aber oft mit den unüberwindlichen Querbauten weniger zu tun hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

*Und wer Angler ist, sollte sich auch darüber mal Gedanken machen:*
An den meisten Wasserkraftanlagen darf man angeln (bis auf die Schutzabstände)..

Sind die erst mal weg und alles ist "wertvolle, zu schützende Natur", darf der Angler dann oft genug die ganze renaturierte Strecke nicht mehr beangeln..

Dann ziehen ja auf einmal auch wieder schützenswerte Wanderfische durch die Gegend, die man als Angler versehentlich fangen könnte....


So gesehen, müssten eigentlich Angler beten, dass Wasserkraft erhalten bleibt...



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Eins ist sicher, wichtigste Grundlage zum Angeln ist das es zunächst Fische gibt.


NEIN!!

Die wichtigste Grundlage ist, dass man überhaupt angeln darf und das nicht vom Gesetzgeber und den verbotsgeilen Schützern unmöglich gemacht wird - mir nützt kein Fisch der Welt irgendwas, wenn ich nicht angeln gehen darf..

Daher bleiben diese Schützer für mich eine gefährliche Pest, solange das nicht sicher gestellt ist:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Bevor nicht Verbandler (Angelfischer wie Naturschützer) klar machen, dass sie Angler und deren Nutzung der Gewässer zur Erholung und zur Speiseplanbereicherung akzeptieren - und Einschränkungen nur kommen, wenn sie anderer Stelle  ausgeglichen werden - solange können diese Verbandsschützer (aus Angelfischerei und Naturschutz)  mich alle da gerne, wo keine Sonne hinscheint..*



Deren Endziel ist das aussperren der Menschen aus der Natur, und da triffts Naturnutzer wie Angler IMMER als erstes.

Daher muss man als Angler auch als erstes diese Schützerpest bekämpfen - wer immer mit denen zusammen arbeitet, hat noch nie was Gutes für Angler erreicht, nur sinnlose Einschränkungen wie:
Dass man nachher doch aus neuen Naturschutzgebieten ausgesperrt wurden, die erst mit Hilfe der Angler geschaffen werden konnten..

*Und wenn diese Verbotsschützer wirklich nicht grundsätzlich gegen Angler wären*, könnten sie sowas ja auch problemlos auch unterstützen/unterschreiben:
Verbandler (Angelfischer wie Naturschützer) MÜSSEN klar machen, dass sie Angler und deren Nutzung der Gewässer zur Erholung und zur Speiseplanbereicherung akzeptieren - und Einschränkungen nur kommen, wenn sie anderer Stelle  ausgeglichen werden.

Dass sie das nicht tun, wird schon seinen Grund haben - sicherlich keinen, der einem Angler gefallen wird.......


----------



## GoFlyFishing (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Hallo, 

um auf einige Fragen und Statements zu meinem vorigen Posting betreffs Salmonidenstrecken sowie zum Thema Renaturierung/Schleifung von Querbauwerken usw. einzugehen: 

Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es viele Bäche mit reproduzierendem Salmonidenbestand, teils in Vereinsbesitz (mit Tageskarten und ohne zugänglich) teils in Privatbesitz. Einige davon sind auch noch komplett naturbelassen und unverbaut. Gefischt werden kann für teilweise stolze aber immer noch leicht bezahlbare Preise. Klar, dass es mehr kostet als am Baggerweiher. 

*Ein kleiner Fluss bei mir in der Nähe wird im Moment vom Wasserwirtschaftsamt auf zig Kilometern renaturiert, auch Wanderhindernisse werden beseitigt, und währenddessen und danach können selbstverständlich die gleichen Vereine und Pächter wie jetzt zu den selben Konditionen wie vorher daran fischen. Renaturierung = Aussperrung danach, wie hier von einigen immer wieder vorgebracht kenne ich so überhaupt nicht. Gibts bei uns in der Gegend nicht, habt ihr da andere Beispiele auf Lage, wenn ja raus damit. 

Übrigens: Der Bachforellenbestand in den renaturierten Gewässerstrecken hier hat sich teilweise ver6facht! (Abgesehn davon hat sich die Zahl der Fischarten, auch der Kleinfischarten erhöht; auch andere Tier- und Pflanzenarten am Ufer profitierten!) Die Renaturierung geschah hier im Einklang mit und aufgrund des Hochwasserschutzes und den Anglern wie der Natur nutzt sie sehr! Eine Win-Win-Situation, und kein Naturschutz gegen Hochwasserschutz gegen Angler --> sondern alle profitieren! Ja, sowas gibts!*

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: um es nochmal auch als meine Meinung zu hervorzuheben: Kleinwasserkraftwerke nutzen volkswirtschaftlich und stromwirtschaftlich so gut wie nichts, sondern nur dem privaten Geldbeutel einiger weniger, schaden dafür aber den Fischbeständen (egal ob Aal, Nasen, Salmoniden etc) enorm und damit auch den Anglern... *Wer angesichts unserer komplett verbauten Flusslandschaften als Angler nichts gegen den weiteren Ausbau durch Kleinwasserkraftwerke hat, stellt sich gegen unsere ureigenen Interessen und kuschelt mit der Kraftwerkslobby und deren Verbänden!
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Ich gebs ja zu:
Seit diese Schützer überhand nehmen, haben wir Angler viel mehr Wasser, das wir beangeln dürfen, es gibt keine Betretungsverbote (Elbe als Beispiel), keine Nachtangelverbote aus Naturschutzgründen, keine zeitlichen Einschränkungen, keine Zusammenarbeit von Naturschützern mit Tierrechtlern etc..

Es wurde alles besser für Angler mit den Schützern in den letzten Jahren.......

oder so........................................

Tipp:
Auch mal über den lokalen/regionalen Tellerrand gucken (selbstverständlich gibt es immer einzelne gute Beispiele, bei den Schützern ists wie bei den Anglern, das Problem sind die Verbände, das Institutionalisierte.)..........

Vernünftige Naturschützer (findet man wie vernünftige Angler leider selten in den tonangebenden Verbänden) hätten sicher kein Problem, sowas zu unterschreiben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verbandler (Angelfischer wie Naturschützer) MÜSSEN klar machen, dass sie Angler und deren Nutzung der Gewässer zur Erholung und zur Speiseplanbereicherung akzeptieren - und Einschränkungen nur kommen, wenn sie anderer Stelle ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Hallo Thomas, 

dass Interessengruppen, die das Angeln an sich in Frage stellen/abschaffen wollen mit aller Kraft entgegen getreten werden muss, unterschreibe ich zu *hundert Prozent*!

Das ist aber ein anderes Thema als die Abschaffung von Kleinkraftwerken. Auch ging zb in dem von mir geschilderten Fall die Renaturierung von staatlicher Seite aus. Interessenkonflikte zwischen Anglern und anderen Verbänden/Lobbies gab es nicht.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Ich finde das klasse, wenn das bei euch (vorerst) so geklappt hat..

Warte nur mal, bis die ersten seltenen Unken, Kröten, Fledermäuse, Vögel etc. da auftauchen, weil die da jetzt bessere Bedingungen haben (oder von Schützern da ausgesetzt werden), wie schnell das kippt und da Betretungsverbote auch und gerade für Angler die Folge sind..

Und daher darf man als Angler nicht mit den Schützern zusammenarbeiten, solange nichts EINDEUTIG unterschrieben ist!!

Und wollen sie sowas nicht unterschreiben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verbandler (Angelfischer wie Naturschützer) MÜSSEN klar machen, dass sie Angler und deren Nutzung der Gewässer zur Erholung und zur Speiseplanbereicherung akzeptieren - und Einschränkungen nur kommen, wenn sie anderer Stelle ausgeglichen werden.


....sollte jeder Angler mal anfangen zu überlegen, warum nicht..
*(Anmerkung: 
Wetten, dass Wasserkraftbetreiber sowas gleich unterschreiben würden? 
Wer ist also für Angler besser??)*

Man kann der Schützerpest keinen Millimeter trauen, die näxte Unke/Fledermaus zur Aussperrung von Menschen wartet schon--.-.-


----------



## Sneep (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Hallo

mein lieber Thomas,
jetzt gehen dir aber argumentativ die Pferde durch. 

Du baust eine Alternative auf die wirklich nur noch mit deiner Anti-Verbands-Ideologie erklärbar ist.

Die Alternative lautet doch nicht Wasserkraftanlage oder Naturschutzgebiet.

Die Alternative lautet doch, bekomme ich in mein Angelgewässer eine Turbine oder bekomme ich keine.

Wir können gerne über Renaturierungen sprechen, jetzt  geht es aber zunächst einmal um  die Wasserkraft.

Ich erinnere an das Thema,  wir  sprechen von Turbinen die in die Flüsse gebaut werden sollen.

Die Frage zu der wir uns hier austauschen, lautete zumindest bis zu deinem Auftritt, Turbine ja oder nein. 
Das ist ein Punkt zu dem ich aber von dir noch nichts gehört habe.

Dann beklagst du, zu Recht, die Uneinigkeit der Angler. Gleichzeitig trennst du sie aber in die Lachs- und Fliegenfischer, die nacher die Wanderfische fangen dürfen und den Rest der Angler auf.
Ich wusste nicht, dass eine Jahreskarte am Rhein so teuer ist, da müssen aber alle Langdistanzwanderer durch.

Es geht auch nicht nur um sogenannte Langdistanzwanderer wie Lachs und Aal.
Fast alle rheofile Arten unternehmen Laichwanderungen.
Fisch-Teilpopulationen müssen sich zudem genetisch austauschen.

Es ist nicht zu leugnen, dass unterhalb von WKAs gute Angelplätze sind. Vor allen Dingen die Raubfische werden ja gut gefüttert und es gibt Sauerstoff. 
Oberhalb der WKA braucht dafür auch keiner mehr ansitzen.
Hier gibt es nur noch Schlamm und Methan.

Unter dem Strich wird doch keiner ernsthaft behaupten, dass sich der Gesamtertrag durch eine WKA nicht verschlechtert.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Ich machs für Dich nochmal ganz einfach:
Der Schützer, der Menschen (und damit Angler) aussperren will, ist der natürliche Feind der Angler..

Andere Nutzer der Natur sind natürliche Verbündete....


Mir als Angler ist ein Kraftwerkanlagenbetreiber, an dessen Gewässer ohne Durchgängigkeit und Wanderfische ich angeln kann, allemal lieber, als ein Schützerverband, an dessen durchgängigen Gewässer OHNE Kraftwerk, aber mit Wanderfischen, ich nicht (mehr) angeln darf.

*Und wenn die Schützer es ernst meinen mit akzeptieren der Angler, ich sehe kein Problem:*
Wo EINDEUTIG und rechtlich SICHER von den Schützern UNTERSCHRIEBEN  ist, dass auch zukünftig da Angeln ohne wenn und aber möglich sein wird, kämpfe ich gerne auch für durchgängige Gewässer.


Wo das nicht geschieht, kann mich die Schützerpest.....................


So ein Vertrag im Vorfeld ist wie ein Kondom beim Sex:
Verhindert Ansteckung mit gefährlichen Bakterien und Viren........

Man kann natürlich auch blind und dumm alles riskieren........................


----------



## Sneep (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Hallo,

du zeigst Alternativen auf die doch so nicht gegeben sind.

Da könntest du mit der gleichen Berechtigung fragen, was ist dir lieber, eine Wasserkraftanlage oder  ein  Autounfall.

Die Ausgangslage ist doch eine ganz andere. 
Du hast einen Flussabschnitt gepachtet, der ist wie er ist. 
Mit oder ohne gesperrte Bereiche.

Jetzt möchte da einer eine WKA bauen.

Was bitte erzählst du mir immer mit deinem Naturschutzgebiet. 
Das steht in dem Fall, den wir hier diskutieren gar nicht zur Debatte.

Beim Neubau einer Turbine ändert sich an den Schutzvorschriften doch gar nichts, ausser dass ich 150 m unterhalb des Fischpasses nicht mehr angeln darf und zuschauen kann, wie mein Besatz gehäckselt wir.

Sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Heute kriegt doch eh keiner mehr ein Kraftwerk genehmigt (bzw. Förderung wird eingestellt), das Thema ist damit durch.

Das hat selbst die Bundesregierung schon begriffen, dass das ein Fehlschuss war (siehe Gespräche LSFV-NDS im Wirtschaftsministerium).

Der Kampf ist gekämpft und durch...

Und für alles andere bleibt es dabei:
Schützer sind natürliche Feinde der Angler und müssen erst klar stellen, dass sie das Angeln, Angler und deren Interessen als (gleich)berechtigt sehen.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und wenn die Schützer es ernst meinen mit akzeptieren der Angler, ich sehe kein Problem:*
> Wo EINDEUTIG und rechtlich SICHER von den Schützern UNTERSCHRIEBEN  ist, dass auch zukünftig da Angeln ohne wenn und aber möglich sein wird, kämpfe ich gerne auch für durchgängige Gewässer.
> 
> 
> ...



Tun sie das nicht, sind sie klare Anglerfeinde, die man als Angler bekämpft und mit denen man sich nicht ins Bett legt........

Schützer und organisierte Angelfischer haben das gute Recht, das anders zu sehen...


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich machs für Dich nochmal ganz einfach:
> Der Schützer, der Menschen (und damit Angler) aussperren will, ist der natürliche Feind der Angler..
> 
> Andere Nutzer der Natur sind natürliche Verbündete....
> ...


 
 Ich bin Angler, ich denke aber nicht, das Du meine Interessen so vertreten könntest.
 Da lob ich mir schon meinen Landesverband oder selbst den ehemaligen VDSF...|kopfkrat
 Der hat wenigstens Stellung gegen den Ausbau der Wasserkraft bezogen und schon lange auf die Probleme Querverbauung + Wasserkraft hingewiesen.


 Ich kenne halt einige Angler die gleichzeitig in solchen Verbänden arbeiten.
 Auch kenne ich Angler, die im Tierschutz aktiv sind.
 Umgekehrt kenne ich auch Nabus, BUNDler oder Tierschützer die Angeln sehr aufgeschlossen sind.
 Es gibt aber auch Angler, die so etwas wie den Sinn von Naturschutz noch nie verstehen wollten.
 Denen war das Ich und jetzt eben immer wichtiger.

 Ich kenne aber auch Hardliner, die jegliche Gespräche aus Prinzip ablehnen. 

 Dumm ist nur, das wir für die Natur und ihre Nutzung Kompromisse benötigen, die aber von Hardlinern abgelehnt werden.






 .


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Habe Dir doch als organisiertem Angelfischer diese Sichtweise zugestanden - die uns heute dahin gebracht hat, wo wir stehen..

Betretungsverbote, Angelverbote, Nachtangelverbote, zeitliche Einschränkung, Reduzierung aufs Fleischmachen etc. - im Namen welcher für Angler nochmals guten Kompromisse??

Und diese Verbote nützen was gegen Wasserkraft?

Und wo sind die Schützer, die Deine Sichtweise unterschreiben würden - und warum tun sies nicht?

*Nochmal, es wäre einfachst,* wäre es tatsächlich so, dass die Schützer Angeln und Angler nicht weghaben wollten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und wenn die Schützer es ernst meinen mit akzeptieren der Angler, ich sehe kein Problem:*
> Wo EINDEUTIG und rechtlich SICHER von den Schützern UNTERSCHRIEBEN  ist, dass auch zukünftig da Angeln ohne wenn und aber möglich sein wird, kämpfe ich gerne auch für durchgängige Gewässer.
> 
> 
> ...



Zum nachdenken:
Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische

Also sind Wasserkraftanlagen schlecht und müssen weg...

Angler töten auch Fische...

Also sind Angler...............????

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken, was passieren könnte, wenn man weiter meint, wegen Wasserkraft sich mit den Schützern ins Bett legen zu müssen...........

PS:
Wer sich mit Schützern ins Bett legt (und wenns für was Sinnvolles wie durchgängige Gewässer ist), braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn er am näxten Morgen mit einer kratzenden und fauchenden Katze neben sich aufwacht.......


----------



## Hezaru (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Wasserkraft tötet Fische und wird vom Staat billigend in Kauf genommen.
Bringt richtig Kohle über Mwst. und andere Steuern.
Läst sich toll verkaufen als grüner Strom (EEG). Ich nen die Dienger nur Fischhäcksler.
Hätte der Staat gewollt das
dieser Strom richtig grün ist hätte man das ganz leicht über die Vergütung steuern konnen.
Niedriger Grundpreis pro KW= Unrentabel
Zuschlag für funktionierende Fischauf- und Abstiegshilfen, ich hab noch keine gute Fischtreppe gesehen, nur Alibitreppen.
Diese schrottigen Fischtreppen, am besten mit einem tollen Gutachten (mit genug Kohle wird das Gutachten schon toll)
regen mich am meissten auf.
Zuschlag für Fischschonende Turbinenart und Enger Rechen.
Abschlag für mangelnde Lockströmung für Fische.
Abschlag für Gewässerschäden wie Habitatveränderung, Schwellbetrieb, Geschiebeansammlung und Ausspühlung.
Der Staat könnte alles steuern wie er will.
Aber hier steckt viel Geld dahinter. Mios oder Mrd, keine Ahnung, denke eher Mrd.
Milliarden? Na da Häckseln wir halt ein paar Aale, die Bevölkerung hat keinen Schimmer davon und denkt das Wasserkraft grün ist. Passt doch.
Wassernutzungsrechte und Fischereirechte sind etwa auf dem gleichen Level.
Alte Nutzungsrechte die nicht so leicht Abzuschaffen sind.
Aber das eine bringt Kohle das andere nicht.
Wir schreiben im AB über C&R, in den Turbinen werden eh alle Gehäckselt.
Wir und andere Diskutieren ob ein Fisch Schmerzen hat wenn er einen Haken im Maul hat, 500m weiter werden die Fische Geschreddert mit Staatszuschuss.
Paragraph 1 Tirschutzgesetz:
Keinem Wirbeltier darf ohne Vernünftigem Grund Schaden  oder Leiden zugefügt werden.

Nach diesem Grundsatz dürfte es in D keine einzige WKA geben.
Aber zum Glück haben wir ja noch unseren glorreichen Bundesverband  Dafv. Dadurch wird die Welt wieder in Ordnung und alles wird gut. Amen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück haben wir ja noch unseren glorreichen Bundesverband  Dafv. Dadurch wird die Welt wieder in Ordnung und alles wird gut. Amen.


:q:q:q:q


----------



## Hezaru (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Ein Satz gegen den Dafv,und Thomas setzt ein paar :q:q:q
Du bist Berechenbar:q
Aber grundsätzlich schon richtig, wir wollen ja einen Verband der unsere Interessen Vertritt und nicht nur den Schwa..
einzieht.
Bei uns wird jeder Pissbach für ne Turbine aufgestaut und darum ist mir das ein Dorn im Auge.
Gegen Grosse WKA hat man eh keine Chance, hier geht es um zu viel Kohle.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

*Hallo, 

habe folgenden Text mit Genehmigung des Thread-Erstellers aus einem anderen Forum hierher kopiert (Einstelldatum: Frühjahr 2014; wie es aktuell um das Vorhaben steht, habe ich nicht recherchiert). Soviel zum Klein-Kraftwerks-Wahnsinn, und das ist nur ein Beispiel:*

[edit by Admin: Einstellen fremder Texte, Grafiken, Bilder etc. ist bei uns nicht erlaubt, nur verlinken. Zudem wäre hier der Verlag der Ansprechpartner, der das veröffentlicht hat, nicht der Autor. Und wenn, müsste nicht Dir, sondern uns als Betreiber die schriftliche Erlaubnis zum verwenden mit wörtlichem veröffentlichen vorliegen ]

(aus: http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Oberallgaeu-Ba ... 04067.html)


----------



## Jose (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ein Satz gegen den Dafv,und Thomas setzt ein paar :q:q:q
> Du bist Berechenbar:q
> ...



nennt sich *geradlinig* #6


----------



## Sneep (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Hallo,

nervt aber mit der Zeit, wenn man nur ein Thema hat und jedes anderen Thema dahin abbiegen muss. 
Manchmal fürchte ich dass da noch ein paar Hundert Beiträge im Keller liegen, die alle noch weg müssen.

SneeP


----------



## BERND2000 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Das die Verluste in kleinen Anlagen besonders hoch sind sollte man nicht vergessen.
 Je größer die Anlage, je größer auch die Möglichkeit heil hindurch zu gelangen.
 Der einen Meter große Aal wird in einer Kleinwasseranlage fast nie unbeschadet hindurchgelangen. 
 Da wird es wohl fast 100% erwischen, vorausgesetzt, das sie nicht schon am Rechen starben.
 Das Gemeine ist, das weiß man seit vielen Jahrzehnten und das ist auch wissenschaftlich belegt.

 Umgekehrt sind die Verluste in den ungleich größeren Anlagen der Ströme prozentual sicher geringer, nur müssen da halt alle noch durch.
 In Bremen sollen nun 42 Mill KWh im Jahr erzeugt werden, in Hamburg Geesthacht) soll es nicht einmal eine Wasserkraftnutzung geben.
http://www.mdwf.de/docs/presseartikel/Ausgabe_30_72008_s4-5.pdf

 Also könnte man die Anlage in Bremen auch durch 5 -10 Windrädern ausgleichen.|rolleyes
 Nebenbei, die Firmen haben sich nicht darum gerissen die Wasserkraft dort nutzen zu können.
 Den politischen Auftrag haben nun die Stadtwerke übernommen.

 Bedeutet, die Weser geht oberhalb von Bremen, etwa alle 25 km durch eine Wasserkraftanlage.
 Wobei großen Fischen der Weg durch Rechen wohl völlig verbaut ist.


 Aber vor allem, zeigt es das man Flüsse eben aus anderen Gründen verbaut und das Wasser oft ungenutzt über das bestehende Wehr fallen lässt.
 Dann kann man es auch gleich so gestallten, das Fische aufsteigen können und nicht mit Fischpassen arbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*



> Aber vor allem, zeigt es das man Flüsse eben aus anderen Gründen verbaut und das Wasser oft ungenutzt über das bestehende Wehr fallen lässt.
> Dann kann man es auch gleich so gestallten, das Fische aufsteigen können und nicht mit Fischpassen arbeiten.


Das würde ich so sofort unterschreiben!

(Die Schleusen am Neckar dienen auch zuerst mal der Schiffbarmachung und nur in zweiter Linie der Stromerzeugung. So oder so kommen Fische nicht durch..)..


----------



## schomi (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

Es gibt auch Fisch schonende Wasserkraftanlagen.
Ein Umdenken bei Neu- oder Umbauten wäre sinnvoll.

https://www.google.de/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=schneckenturbine

http://www.stadtwerke-landshut.de/n...arc]=1&cHash=b3532ce45b0f6f71145711f1cac03e4d


----------



## jigga1986 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wasserkraftanlagen töten Fische*

solang wir Geld für die Jahreskarten und Tageskarten zahlen interessiert doch keinen was da passoert

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------

